# Siberian Husky Puppies



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

Since you were all so helpful in my breed decisions (We'll definatly be getting a Cairn Terrier once we move into our new apt) here are many pictures from the happiest few weeks of my life! My girlfriends parents breed siberian huskies, and they are the most amazing puppies ever.









all 7 puppies with their Mother Shenna (one day)









Puppy, i think 2 days









such a good mom









All sleeping around


----------



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think these are at 2 weeks





































Here me and rusty (the father)


----------



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

shiloh (their other husky


















most of the pups all lined up











xander he was my fav, if me and my girlfriend werent in an apartment, we would have fought to keep him


----------



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think these ar 4 weeks


----------



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

helping feed one of the pups









Me burping one of the pups


----------



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

Leo the cat, and one of the puppies meeting (i think this is at 4 weeks)

These are around 6 weeks

















setting up a little photoshoot to put on the site


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG...It's like seeing them grow up. So very cute. And mom and dad are quite the lookers too.

Good luck with your choice...cairn terrier I think you said. When will you be getting your dog. We will want to see pictures, of course!


----------



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

well the plan is somewhere between june and aug, but we may break down early. Ha, I'll keep you updated


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

They are way too cute!!

That last pup in the photoshoot has me laughing here,he/she? looks like they are gona take no nonsense,what a great looking face.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

That is too freaking cute!


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

I could look at those pictures all day long


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Such cute little puppies. I love Siberian Huskys. Some of the markings on their face make them look so angry, but it just makes them all the cuter.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww.. husky puppies make me melt!


----------



## DreamN (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG I want one . Just precious.


----------



## [YouKnowIt] (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww, so adorable. I love siberian huskies


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

They are just adorable and mom is very good looking to.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

beautiful!!! i LOVE siberian huskies! i used to have one growing up, i miss him


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Oooh! Beautiful dogs! I love Huskies.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

What cute pictures!!

ahaha I love the last picture


----------

